# Head tilts



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a few!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a few...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Hows this for a head tilt??


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Jak, that is hysterical!! ound: Lots of cute head tilts. Wish I had some but I never seem to have the camera in my hand when they do it!! But I love looking at every one else's._


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Jak, that is hysterical!! ound: Lots of cute head tilts. Wish I had some but I never seem to have the camera in my hand when they do it!! But I love looking at every one else's._


Lol, it's not a proper head tilt per say, but it is a tilt nonetheless!!


----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)

oh oh i have one!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awww! Keira! We need more pics of her....


----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> awww! Keira! We need more pics of her....


lol she is a stinky unkept looking spoo atm LOL though i did brush her head and tail out so those are BOOF and the rest isnt hahah.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, Jak that is priceless! I had to show hubby that one. He's in a pissy mood tonight but he cracked a smile so yay!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I know I have a poodle title pic or two but I have searched all over my computer and can't find one. 

I do have this one of Wonder shortly after the late 2008 attempted murder of Fishy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

This is the only one I could find on this computer!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Not a huge one.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh, what about these; my brothers poodle X before her first grooming ever:









and after:









and another couple of cute clients:


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

My Jazzy is the one with the head tilt.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

this is chicho he is one of my customers dogs that i will be using at young groomer of the year


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

todd as a baby and the standard above is muppet


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

GRPH?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

katsdogworld said:


> GRPH?


Awwww!

Monroe is as handsome as ever!
His colour is coming along nicely!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Arreaus Besame Mucho at Dayspring from our 2008 litter. I love this photo of her. This was the night before she was getting on a plane for Alberta, and it is like she just heard the plan and is saying WHAT....I am not staying HERE...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE it when they tilt their heads!!!!! Such a lovely, sweet expression it gives them.

Here's some of my guys doing it.....
Grace:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

And Chantel:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

And one more... Billy with Grace.. Billy is the one with head cocked...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

They all look so cute! What a great group of pictures. It made my day.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great pose of Billy and Grace. However did you get them to do that?


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think these are the cutest pictures ever.


----------

